# Shaker Bench for Charity 2011



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Neck Deep in Woodworking...*

*Shop Update-
*
Fellow LJ member *Brian Havens* flew out from his home in California Tuesday night to help me build a Shaker Bench for Charity. I think he may have questioned this decision as he arrived here in Billings at 11pm and the temperature was -3°. *SNAP!*

Immediately upon arriving to my place we went straight into the shop. The next couple of hours were spent talking about our shops and the differences. It was only after our voices were getting hoarse and eyes blurry from fatigue did we decide to go in the house and bag it for the night.

*A Great Exchange of Ideas
*
The first day went well. I have a stockpile of black walnut in the shop that I had brought back from working in Ohio. The wood is acclimated and needs to be used up so I think it will be great for use in this Shaker Bench for Charity.



During the whole construction process we have been discussing everything from choosing the material, material interpretation, parts layout, and woodworking technique. Brian has not built a Shaker Bench before but he is an accomplished woodworker in his own right as you can see in his projects. I would say that the exchange was definitely a two way street.



In the afternoon I got a call from Andy, a metal sculptor and friend of mine. He wanted some input on a table base design he was working on. This was a perfect opportunity for Brian to meet another artist that influences me and exercise some design thought in another medium. His shop is conveniently located down a couple of blocks from mine so we took a break from our project and went to visit.



By the end of the day Brian and I had all the panels that required gluing up assembled and cut out. Most all of the other parts are milled and ready for final sanding. The only parts we have not milled yet are the drawers but that will happen today as the bench starts coming together.



It has been a great time sharing our passion for woodworking and collaborating on a project that will benefit local people with developmental disabilities. Many of the kids are people Rita & I know personally and that she has worked with through a program that she used to run.

We need to head back out to the shop and get crackin', the auction is Friday night. If you would like to see more photos from yesterday check out the Flickr Album. It is open for public viewing.

*Share the Love~Share the Knowledge*


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Neck Deep in Woodworking...*
> 
> *Shop Update-
> *
> ...


Great job guys…or should I say Brian…he's the only guy I saw working in those photos!!!


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

toddc said:


> *Neck Deep in Woodworking...*
> 
> *Shop Update-
> *
> ...


Looking good. Sounds like you guys are having fun.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Neck Deep in Woodworking...*
> 
> *Shop Update-
> *
> ...


its great to see you guys working together and also sharing your passion's..what fun and all for a wonderful cause, i hope your bench will auction for a nice amount and give the program the boost it needs…enjoy the rest of this build and get a crackin….....grizzman


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

toddc said:


> *Neck Deep in Woodworking...*
> 
> *Shop Update-
> *
> ...


Great teamwork. I love to see woodworking coming together for a good cause.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Neck Deep in Woodworking...*
> 
> *Shop Update-
> *
> ...


Looks good guys.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Neck Deep in Woodworking...*
> 
> *Shop Update-
> *
> ...


Working for the good of the whole. That's what life is all about. Thanks for the wonderful example.


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Neck Deep in Woodworking...*
> 
> *Shop Update-
> *
> ...


Sounds like you two are having a great time and doing something that matters. Looking forward to the final project.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Neck Deep in Woodworking...*
> 
> *Shop Update-
> *
> ...


Todd, what kind of clamps are those? You use a drill to bring them in?


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Neck Deep in Woodworking...*
> 
> *Shop Update-
> *
> ...


Childress - here is a link to a blog & video I did on the clamps.

http://www.americancraftsmanworkshop.com/journal/2010/2/27/stacking-clamps.html


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Neck Deep in Woodworking...*
> 
> *Shop Update-
> *
> ...


Thanks! those are neat….


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

toddc said:


> *Neck Deep in Woodworking...*
> 
> *Shop Update-
> *
> ...


looking great


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*The Deadline Draws Near...*

*Yikes! *

We are cutting this one close. The Shaker Bench for Charity is being constructed out of black walnut and it is gorgeous. But the drawback is that black walnut simply takes a bit longer to process than the cherry which all previous benches have been made of. When you multiply the extended processing time by several pieces it all starts adding up.

*Newspaper Coverage*

The Billings Gazette stopped out and took some photos and gave the story of our woodworking marathon for charity some coverage. Getting the story covered publicly tends to raise awareness and bring more money out of the piece at auction time. This means more operating funds for the charity we support. I also make my pieces a full contribution while many artists take a percentage or flat fee for their donated piece. Here is the story in the local paper.



*A Little More Help Arrives*

Another local woodworker and LumberJock member, MTBrian, arrived last night and gave us a good 3 hours of scraping and finish sanding some parts. It was much needed help. (That's ended with PERIOD!)

It was just awesome having 3 LJ members working away in my shop together on a project for a charity. A big thanks goes to MTBrian for giving a little extra push to the project as we are working right down to the wire on this one.



*Where It Stands*

We started pre-finishing some of the parts at the end of the night and the overall structure will start coming together this morning. We need to get a jump on dovetailing the drawer sides which were also cut out at the end of the night. All these things just take time and at the end of the project are always the details that take the extra time so we are going to be busy!

All the action photos are at my Flickr Album if you want to see more.

Gotta get out to the shop and get something done!



Left: Todd Clippinger Middle: Brian Havens Right: MTBrian

*Woodworking for Charity*


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

toddc said:


> *The Deadline Draws Near...*
> 
> *Yikes! *
> 
> ...


Hi Todd;

This looks like a lot of fun!

I kind of wish I lived closer, cause I would lke to play, too!

Looks like it's coming together nicely.

Lee


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

toddc said:


> *The Deadline Draws Near...*
> 
> *Yikes! *
> 
> ...


Looks like fun.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

toddc said:


> *The Deadline Draws Near...*
> 
> *Yikes! *
> 
> ...


cant wait to see it done…this whole thing is great todd…tell brain i said cheers for him coming and helping…quite a thing to fly in from california into below temps and , well a long way to travel…great thing…you make all lumberjocks proud…grizzman


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

toddc said:


> *The Deadline Draws Near...*
> 
> *Yikes! *
> 
> ...


Looking great guys!!!!!!!! I know you can and will do it. I also would love to be able to help on this project.

Good luck at the auction!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

toddc said:


> *The Deadline Draws Near...*
> 
> *Yikes! *
> 
> ...


Todd, this sounds like you all are having a good time. It is a lot of work and you are under the gun but it is a worthy cause.


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *The Deadline Draws Near...*
> 
> *Yikes! *
> 
> ...


Great job guys…wish I could be there to help out and learn from the best! Can't wait to see the finished product. Did I mention black walnut is my favorite.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

toddc said:


> *The Deadline Draws Near...*
> 
> *Yikes! *
> 
> ...


Great community effort. Nice to have a team to work on the build.

Good luck on the completion. I guess you can auction off a picture and state delivery in 1 week.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

toddc said:


> *The Deadline Draws Near...*
> 
> *Yikes! *
> 
> ...


Excellent job. Great to see the team effort and what a wonderful gesture. Since I am quite a bit distant from your area….I can only add my best wishes for a good price to the charity from your efforts…thank you for sharing this with us….it warms the heart knowing there are such great woodworkers in our community.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

toddc said:


> *The Deadline Draws Near...*
> 
> *Yikes! *
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see the final product. I must admit that your photos of the stockpile of black walnut simply make me jealous. Looks like it will be a real benefit to the charity, and well worth whatever price it brings. Best of luck with it.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

toddc said:


> *The Deadline Draws Near...*
> 
> *Yikes! *
> 
> ...


Keep it up guys. My prayers and blessings are with you.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

toddc said:


> *The Deadline Draws Near...*
> 
> *Yikes! *
> 
> ...


We're proud of all of you boys and I bet that piece looks super when your done!


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

toddc said:


> *The Deadline Draws Near...*
> 
> *Yikes! *
> 
> ...


It looks to me that you are having way to much fun… I saw the article in the Billings Gazette, great job…Bob


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *The Deadline Draws Near...*
> 
> *Yikes! *
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for your support & encouragement! Will do an update soon.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

toddc said:


> *The Deadline Draws Near...*
> 
> *Yikes! *
> 
> ...


Todd,

Awesome job and I really appreciate what you and your friends are doing for your local charity. By the way, nice set of Flickr Photos. Like Druid said…... Let's see the final product!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Shaker Bench Completed In Time (Just Barely!)*

*Whew!*

That was a close one! *Brian Havens* and I worked on the Shaker Bench for Charity right up to the last minute.

The social mixer and appetizers started at 6:00p.m. This was when the items went on view for both the silent and live auction.



I was spraying the final coat of lacquer on the drawers at 5:50p.m. while Brian showered and changed. Then I showered and changed while Brian and my wife Rita loaded the bench in the vehicle.



By the time I got dressed, the bench was already loaded and then Brian and I did the final buff on the drawers. Fortunately we did not have far to drive and we arrived at the fundraising event at 6:20. I think this falls in the category of "fashionably late."

Since there had been an *article in the Billings Gazette* that morning, there was a lot of interest and anticipation for this piece to be in the auction. When we arrived there were several comments on the bench and some greetings to Brian for visiting Montana to help me out.

We visited with several people and talked about the bench as there were a lot of people interested in hearing what it was made of and the features of the construction.

The director of COR Enterprises made a point to bring the mayor over and introduce Brian and I as "the craftsmen who made the bench." He pointed out that Brian was the one who flew out and it was obvious he was already familiar with the story and was happy to meet us.



We were quite hungry and ready for dinner since we did not stop to eat lunch with running so tight on the deadline. Since we donated the bench and my wife made a donation from her restaurant we did not have to pay for the tickets. *Joy!*

When the bench came up on the live auction I got up and gave a few words on how Brian flew out from California to be greeted with -3° and long hours of work. I talked a little about our personal commitment (Rita & I) to supporting *COR Enterprises* and why we do it.



Then the bidding started and it was exciting to see the numbers go higher and higher. In the end, the bench brought in $1,000 and that turned out to be the most money that any item brought in for the night. Rita also brought in $160 with the certificate from her restaurant.

I could not have completed the bench without the help of Brian Havens and the time that local LJ member *MTBrian* gave on Thursday evening. I truly appreciate the help that I had from these 2 guys and it was an incredible feeling to have 2 other woodworkers sharing space and work in my shop.



Before MTBrian left we all signed the bench. We all had a hand in it and it was only right that all the names be sealed under the finish. We signed it as a "Collaborative Effort By American Craftsmen."



I also am grateful to the support that Rita gave us by keeping us fed and in coffee.

I also have to give a public thanks to Brian Havens' family (both the wife and kids) for giving him up for a few days. They are a solid family and I began to feel a bit selfish for calling him away from his family to pull my butt out of the fire.

I did reward Brian with long hours of work, bad espresso (when I made it,) a lumpy couch for resting his tired body, and extremely cold weather (well, I could not help that last one.)

Before Brian left for home we gave him a whirlwind tour of the Billings area. It was foggy out the day he left so we could not see the several mountain ranges visible from Billings. But there was a beautiful thick frost on everything. We took several pictures at one of the city parks on top of the sandstone cliffs locally known as the "rims."



My biggest regret, but an unavoidable circumstance, was that we did not have more down time to just visit outside the shop. For 3 days the only part of Montana that Brian saw was the inside of my shop. But now I am already trying to figure out when I might be able to head his direction.

It certainly was a great experience. I always had faith in Brian on every task that I set him on. I have worked with enough other guys in the trades that I know how valuable it is to have someone that needs little oversight or hand-holding. Brian quickly adapted to my shop layout and all I had to do was point him in the direction we needed to go and he more than carried his own weight. It was awesome…just *AWESOME* to work along side of him on this project

Thanks Brian and thanks to everyone that followed along on *Twitter* and *FB* cheering us on as we reached the finish line. It is encouraging to know that there are people all over the country and the world pulling for you on a project like this. It is one of the things that I love about the internet, it can bring people together for a greater good.

*Peace, Love, & Woodworking*


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shaker Bench Completed In Time (Just Barely!)*
> 
> *Whew!*
> 
> ...


Nice work guys, with the best part going toward charity everyone a winner in my book. The Shaker bench is a timeless beauty and you guys did this one proud. Sister Ann a Shaker founder coin the phrase "Hearts to God and Hands to Work" exemplify the spirit of your project thanks for sharing your work and inspiration…Wilson


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

toddc said:


> *Shaker Bench Completed In Time (Just Barely!)*
> 
> *Whew!*
> 
> ...


The bench looks great. Glad you guys had a great time together and a wonderful memory to add to the list.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Shaker Bench Completed In Time (Just Barely!)*
> 
> *Whew!*
> 
> ...


Nice looking bench for a good cause.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

toddc said:


> *Shaker Bench Completed In Time (Just Barely!)*
> 
> *Whew!*
> 
> ...


I do love this design. I have seen your video on this bench. You have place a lot of thought into use. Great job guys.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Shaker Bench Completed In Time (Just Barely!)*
> 
> *Whew!*
> 
> ...


i just love this whole project todd and brian and mt…you guys were awesome in doing this and the bench is just beautiful…wonderful job, i love walnut , i give you a round of applause for this …grizzman


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Shaker Bench Completed In Time (Just Barely!)*
> 
> *Whew!*
> 
> ...


oh i wanted to ask you todd what wood you used for the hole plugs…out south here we have dogwood and its a very hard and dense wood and it stays bright white…its a very good contrasting wood for whenever you need to use a white wood…maybe you used maple…but i just wondered…thanks…


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

toddc said:


> *Shaker Bench Completed In Time (Just Barely!)*
> 
> *Whew!*
> 
> ...


very nice. well done


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shaker Bench Completed In Time (Just Barely!)*
> 
> *Whew!*
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the kind comments guys.

Grizzman-I just used maple plugs.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Shaker Bench Completed In Time (Just Barely!)*
> 
> *Whew!*
> 
> ...


Todd:

A great project with your effort and the effort of others.

Tp a great cause and a wonderful presentation.


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shaker Bench Completed In Time (Just Barely!)*
> 
> *Whew!*
> 
> ...


Great job Todd, Brian & MTBrian. The bench turned out beautiful as did your efforts for the charity…this is what life is all about. Much praise to all of you…including Rita!


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Shaker Bench Completed In Time (Just Barely!)*
> 
> *Whew!*
> 
> ...


Very nice to see a project come through with such good success. It is obvious you all put your hearts and souls in this bench and the sale will really help where it counts the most!!

Congrats !!!!!!!


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shaker Bench Completed In Time (Just Barely!)*
> 
> *Whew!*
> 
> ...


Nice work Todd and all. Thanks for posting. keep chargin!


----------



## Fireball (Apr 7, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shaker Bench Completed In Time (Just Barely!)*
> 
> *Whew!*
> 
> ...


Good for you guys! Very nice to read the story and follow along. Glad things came out well and keep up the good work. (is there a thumbs up! button somewhere?)


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Shaker Bench Completed In Time (Just Barely!)*
> 
> *Whew!*
> 
> ...


So very cool! I really enjoyed keeping up to date with this race to the finish over on Twitter. I been keeping up with it like a favorite team in a big sports event. Outstanding work and a huge pat on the back goes to all of yall involved.

Very… very cool!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shaker Bench Completed In Time (Just Barely!)*
> 
> *Whew!*
> 
> ...


Great work lads.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Shaker Bench Completed In Time (Just Barely!)*
> 
> *Whew!*
> 
> ...


There will be memories there for a long time, and pride. Ya all done good!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Shaker Bench Completed In Time (Just Barely!)*
> 
> *Whew!*
> 
> ...


I love the grain in the drawer fronts. A nice touch and great wood selection.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Shaker Bench Completed In Time (Just Barely!)*
> 
> *Whew!*
> 
> ...


Well I'm just now seeing this… Great bench! Great cause!

The burning question is: Todd, can you put a hook on a card scraper now?


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shaker Bench Completed In Time (Just Barely!)*
> 
> *Whew!*
> 
> ...


Timbo-I can but I do not because I don't really need to


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

toddc said:


> *Shaker Bench Completed In Time (Just Barely!)*
> 
> *Whew!*
> 
> ...


wonderful bench and nice value it brought in.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Video Wrap-up of the Shaker Bench for Charity with Brian Havens*

Well Guys, I finally had an opportunity to sit down and edit a video that Brian Havens and I shot before he jetted back to his home in California.

We had a great time working together on this project and it did well to support a local Billings organization that serves the developmentally disabled community.

I also want to mention that a local LumberJock MTBrian also helped out and it was a good thing he helped what he did because we barely, just BARELY made it in time to the auction as it was.

I could type up a whole longer back-story but I need to head back out to the shop so I present to you my conversation with Brian Havens.

http://blip.tv/play/AYKstQgA

Todd A. Clippinger

*Share the Love~Share the Knowledge~Support A Local Charity*


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Video Wrap-up of the Shaker Bench for Charity with Brian Havens*
> 
> Well Guys, I finally had an opportunity to sit down and edit a video that Brian Havens and I shot before he jetted back to his home in California.
> 
> ...


very cool….very cool

looks beautiful!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Video Wrap-up of the Shaker Bench for Charity with Brian Havens*
> 
> Well Guys, I finally had an opportunity to sit down and edit a video that Brian Havens and I shot before he jetted back to his home in California.
> 
> ...


Todd, it sounds like all three of you had a ball. This was a wonderful collaborative effort that was a win-win situation for everyone involved.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Video Wrap-up of the Shaker Bench for Charity with Brian Havens*
> 
> Well Guys, I finally had an opportunity to sit down and edit a video that Brian Havens and I shot before he jetted back to his home in California.
> 
> ...


Scott-I can't fully tell express what a great time I had working with both guys. Even with the heavy burden of trying to meet the deadline, it was just a lot of fun - and fulfilling


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Video Wrap-up of the Shaker Bench for Charity with Brian Havens*
> 
> Well Guys, I finally had an opportunity to sit down and edit a video that Brian Havens and I shot before he jetted back to his home in California.
> 
> ...


I guess I'll have to start following your twitter account…I would have loved to been a part of this and Brian and I could have flown together as we're both from No. Cal. Great job guys, a wonderful project and a terrific cause.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Video Wrap-up of the Shaker Bench for Charity with Brian Havens*
> 
> Well Guys, I finally had an opportunity to sit down and edit a video that Brian Havens and I shot before he jetted back to his home in California.
> 
> ...


Great job


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Video Wrap-up of the Shaker Bench for Charity with Brian Havens*
> 
> Well Guys, I finally had an opportunity to sit down and edit a video that Brian Havens and I shot before he jetted back to his home in California.
> 
> ...


You guys did a great job, just recently I contributed a shaker step stool in quarter sawn oak

to a family that lost there son in a car accident. It broke my heart when the stool only got 75

bucks, there was 50 dollars worth of wood in that job, and it was a really an excellent stool.

But you and Brian did great, it was a great effort and I'm happy that the bidders were able to

see the true value of your work. And I do love the style of that bench.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Video Wrap-up of the Shaker Bench for Charity with Brian Havens*
> 
> Well Guys, I finally had an opportunity to sit down and edit a video that Brian Havens and I shot before he jetted back to his home in California.
> 
> ...


Bob-I have been in your shoes and it is disappointing and easy to take personally.

I have noticed that some benefits are very popular and some are lesser. The same item can bring $500 or $2500 depending on the benefit, the fundraiser popularity, and the skill of the auctioneers. I have also noted the amount of alcohol that is supplied seems to loosen up the wallets although many arrived with a spending limit in mind.

I have interviewed others that make donations and the prices of their work continue to rise with the number of years that they have returned. This is something that many artists have confirmed when I talked to them. But it also depends on other things too such as what the items are and what the public thinks of the artist.

Some donate to specific high profile benefits for the recognition and that is a good business strategy, but I target the ones that impress me with how they are run. This organization is run well, effective with how they spend their money, and we see how their services affect people that we personally know. But we did have an "insider" advantage since my wife run one of the programs before she opened her restaurant.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Video Wrap-up of the Shaker Bench for Charity with Brian Havens*
> 
> Well Guys, I finally had an opportunity to sit down and edit a video that Brian Havens and I shot before he jetted back to his home in California.
> 
> ...


Todd, Congrats to you and Brian. Looks like you had fun.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Video Wrap-up of the Shaker Bench for Charity with Brian Havens*
> 
> Well Guys, I finally had an opportunity to sit down and edit a video that Brian Havens and I shot before he jetted back to his home in California.
> 
> ...


Great project and wonderful craftsmanship, if you stop to consider the actual cost of the wood and 
your time, it really gets expensive. This is the first year I have been asked to donate a piece for a
charity auction and have not asked what it sold for to keep from either being disappointed, or getting
to big an ego. Thank you for sharilng.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Video Wrap-up of the Shaker Bench for Charity with Brian Havens*
> 
> Well Guys, I finally had an opportunity to sit down and edit a video that Brian Havens and I shot before he jetted back to his home in California.
> 
> ...


Bluepine38 - You are correct on the expense for materials and time. It cost me money and time to pull away from other obligations in my shop. It cost Brian money to fly out on short notice and take a few days off of work as a program writer (more money lost than my remodeling projects cost me I am sure.)

One thing I do is insure that my work goes in the live auction to bring the highest dollar amount. I also get tickets to the dinner for Rita and I. I also like to get up and speak about why we believe in the organization and support it. (I don't really like to public speak but I force myself to overcome my fear and I do OK.)

I did not do it this year, but in the past I have assembled a slideshow that they can play to show the construction of the piece. This usually generates interest.

These are a few of the things that can be done to bring attention to the work. This tends to heighten interest and generate more money.

If you can convince a local supplier to donate material that can ease the financial burden of the materials. The local suppliers for me have not been easy to work with in this department so I have simply made the sacrifice of purchasing materials myself.

I find this disappointing since I spend so much money with them but I also understand that as a larger business they are targeted by more charities than I am for donations. So in the end I cannot blame them, it is just disappointing anyway.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Video Wrap-up of the Shaker Bench for Charity with Brian Havens*
> 
> Well Guys, I finally had an opportunity to sit down and edit a video that Brian Havens and I shot before he jetted back to his home in California.
> 
> ...


The video was wonderful , as is the contribution from the three of you excellent Craftsmen for the benefit of others !!
The Walnut , with the inclusion of the sapwood , certainly added life to the piece…..
Definite eye candy for me !

Thanks to all of you for your time and effort to "git 'er done" : )


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Video Wrap-up of the Shaker Bench for Charity with Brian Havens*
> 
> Well Guys, I finally had an opportunity to sit down and edit a video that Brian Havens and I shot before he jetted back to his home in California.
> 
> ...


Todd,

You apparently put a lot of thought into these things ( my wife says I should plan more),

often I hear of a need and I donate an inventory item. Usually I hear a story from someone

and I say where would you like me to drop it off. I am not an artist, I am a woodworker and

I think your point about giving to the community and being more involved in the process

having a relationship with the charity make a lot of sense. I am also somewhat apart from

what is going on because I work 40 hours a week second shift, then 20 to 30 hours a week

in my basement shop. One day, God willing, I'd like to be in a position where my time is more

balanced and I could spend more time with people promoting my wood work- and giving to

the community. I think your a very smart young fellow, for I think you've already achieved this

mile stone.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Video Wrap-up of the Shaker Bench for Charity with Brian Havens*
> 
> Well Guys, I finally had an opportunity to sit down and edit a video that Brian Havens and I shot before he jetted back to his home in California.
> 
> ...


Bob - I think it is honorable that anyone would use their shop skills and talent to the benefit of others. I just took it a step further and started studying what makes that effort more effective.

After these posts I realized that I should do a blog on it to expand more on the topic.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Video Wrap-up of the Shaker Bench for Charity with Brian Havens*
> 
> Well Guys, I finally had an opportunity to sit down and edit a video that Brian Havens and I shot before he jetted back to his home in California.
> 
> ...


Plan???? Nah Planning takes the spontaneity out of it and like the video shows its more fun that way and more real.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Video Wrap-up of the Shaker Bench for Charity with Brian Havens*
> 
> Well Guys, I finally had an opportunity to sit down and edit a video that Brian Havens and I shot before he jetted back to his home in California.
> 
> ...


Sandhill - You can ask Brian, this was definitely a real challenge and I will admit it was hard work meeting the deadline but a lot of fun. I really came down off of a woodworking high after Brian left.


----------

